# 2.6.2-love1 aka "Shiny Techno Dancy Guys"

## steel300

The new love is ready. I don't know what else to say, except enjoy!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Patch Name: 2.6.2-mm1
> 
> Description: The latest from Andrew Morton
> ...

 

As always available at:

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

Good Luck And Happy Compiling!

----------

## steel300

Just a quick note: Nick's VM swappiness is already included in -mm. That's why it's not in the changelog.

----------

## discomfitor

WOOHOO!!!  (I'm running it)

----------

## discomfitor

and there's a bunch of patches that fail

----------

## ledskof

UPDATED EBUILD

Mirror:

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/

(changed ebuild to pull from skof.org)Last edited by ledskof on Fri Feb 06, 2004 12:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## discomfitor

ah

the ebuild points to 2.6.1

----------

## mafe

 *Darckness wrote:*   

> and there's a bunch of patches that fail

 

not here... check that is unpacking the 2.6.2 kernel

----------

## steel300

I fixed the ebuild. The new one is posted in the right places.

EDIT: Nevermind. Still working on it.

EDIT (Again): Now it works.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Am I stupid or where's the ebuild? I can only find a patch!

----------

## Kesereti

http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources/love-sources-2.6.2-r1.ebuild

Is the ebuild link =)

Edit: Gah, typo ^^

----------

## buckoven

aah, my daily kernel....  :Laughing: 

downloading...

EDIT:

high-bandwidth mirror with changed ebuild to pull from this server hereLast edited by buckoven on Thu Feb 05, 2004 9:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

Would it be possible to NOT include mm directly into the patchset. Usually in testing phase mm-patchset is dled seperately so this is just wastage. So could the ebuild be modified to first apply mm patch and the the love diff afterwards? Would be great.

Furthermore I will probably send you a udev patch for the frambuffer. I must check whether it is included. I asked Greg (udev mantainer) to send it to Andrew, but dunno how far it was. It was somehow forgotten on lkml...

OK, it is not included, yo I sent it to you.Last edited by PrakashP on Thu Feb 05, 2004 9:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Strom

steel300, how about updating your sig?  :Smile: 

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

I'm so happy I left Love-sources to steel300, he has proven to do a great job so far.. rock on  chainsmoking dude !

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *Strom wrote:*   

> steel300, how about updating your sig? 

 

How about updating your avatar  :Smile: 

----------

## pens

Just to let you guys know, there is a new version of the acx100 drivers out. See acx100.sf.net

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

These guys are working on Active Memory Defragmentation for kernel 2.6.0. It might be worth dropping them a mail to hear when they plan to have a kernel patch rather than a module as this feature has the potential to be extremely cool.

http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0402.0/0430.html

----------

## mafe

im experimenting sound skips when i move winws around in fluxbox

----------

## neenee

compiled fine with gcc 3.4 and runs

fine as well. unless i am mistaken, a

bit better even than the rc3 builds.

keep up the good work  :Wink: 

----------

## PrakashP

alsa 1.0.2 sucks on i8x0. The 1.0.2c version is much better.

----------

## ejohnson

Thanks Steel300!  I'll give it a shot when I get back from work   :Smile: 

Here's another zany  mirror!Last edited by ejohnson on Fri Feb 06, 2004 2:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> Would it be possible to NOT include mm directly into the patchset. Usually in testing phase mm-patchset is dled seperately so this is just wastage. So could the ebuild be modified to first apply mm patch and the the love diff afterwards? Would be great.
> 
> Furthermore I will probably send you a udev patch for the frambuffer. I must check whether it is included. I asked Greg (udev mantainer) to send it to Andrew, but dunno how far it was. It was somehow forgotten on lkml...
> ...

 

I don't understand what you mean by "wastage." If you could explain better I would apppreciate it. 

I'll check the lkml for the framebuffer udev patches. If I can't find them, I'll post back.

----------

## steel300

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> I'm so happy I left Love-sources to steel300, he has proven to do a great job so far.. rock on  chainsmoking dude !

 

You're too kind. I'm just trying not to screw up too badly.

I did take note of the Active Memory Defragmentation and have already dropped them an email. We're working together to get it into the Makefile and Kconfig so that it is selectable. Once we have this, it's going in.

Oh yeah. What's wrong with my avatar? You got problems with Krusty? Don't make me send Fat Tony and Tight Lips Johnny to get you.

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

I guess I am not the only one who sometimes tries the plain mm-kernel to debug, if love doesn't run. So if you emerge mm-sources and love sources, you download two patches each of about 3-4MB size. BUT as mm-sources patch is inside love sources one, we could reduce love sources patch to a few kb, if you base your patch on mm-sources than on vanilla kernel. SO instead of dling two times 3-4MB, for having mm-kernel and love-kernel, you just need to dl 3-4Mb+ xkb for love patches. Of course the ebuild needs to be changed, but that should be a minor issue. And things could be easier if love revisions would be fixed to mm revisions, but that is not needed, but then the mm kernel version must be hardcoded every time in the ebuild.

I hope now you understood what I tried to tell you.

I sent you the framebuffer patch, so no need to search, but of course your freedom to do so.

BTW, I am back to love sources and APIC (CPU DIsconnect off). Seems to be good, so far. PIC and CPU-Disc. lockes up on me on newer sources...

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   I'm so happy I left Love-sources to steel300, he has proven to do a great job so far.. rock on  chainsmoking dude ! 
> 
> You're too kind. I'm just trying not to screw up too badly.
> 
> I did take note of the Active Memory Defragmentation and have already dropped them an email. We're working together to get it into the Makefile and Kconfig so that it is selectable. Once we have this, it's going in.
> ...

 

not you silly - the other guy

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> I guess I am not the only one who sometimes tries the plain mm-kernel to debug, if love doesn't run. So if you emerge mm-sources and love sources, you download two patches each of about 3-4MB size. BUT as mm-sources patch is inside love sources one, we could reduce love sources patch to a few kb, if you base your patch on mm-sources than on vanilla kernel. SO instead of dling two times 3-4MB, for having mm-kernel and love-kernel, you just need to dl 3-4Mb+ xkb for love patches. Of course the ebuild needs to be changed, but that should be a minor issue. And things could be easier if love revisions would be fixed to mm revisions, but that is not needed, but then the mm kernel version must be hardcoded every time in the ebuild.
> 
> I hope now you understood what I tried to tell you.
> ...

 

Glad to see your back to love. I do understand your point now. I'll try to make love apply on top of mm. It's not my first priority though. Releasing new love-sources takes precedent.

----------

## ledskof

I finally updated the ebuild on my site.

----------

## ZothOmmog

CX88 still = crap...

My MSI TVAnywhere uses the cx881 decoder.

modprobe cx88 = "Segmentation Fault"

dmesg:

```
Linux video capture interface: v1.00

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.1 loaded

cx8800[0]: found at 0000:00:0a.0, rev: 3, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe2000000

cx8800[0]: subsystem: 0000:0000, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

tuner: chip found @ 0xc0

cx8800[0]: i2c attach [client=(tuner unset)]

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000000

 printing eip:

e0a52171

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0002 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<e0a52171>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00210282

EIP is at cx8800_initdev+0x171/0x580 [cx8800]

eax: 00000000   ebx: d4619800   ecx: c03f7b2f   edx: 00000000

esi: c156bc00   edi: 00000000   ebp: d4619824   esp: d1bc7ed4

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 6249, threadinfo=d1bc6000 task=dbe8eda0)

Stack: e0a522cc d4619800 d4619800 d4619808 c016910b d17242c0 c04a1530 00000000

       e0a955e0 ffffffed c156bc00 00000000 c021b9e2 c156bc00 e0a955a0 e0a955e0

       c156bc00 ffffffed c021ba1e e0a955e0 c156bc00 c021ba4c e0a955e0 c156bc00

Call Trace:

 [<e0a522cc>] cx8800_initdev+0x2cc/0x580 [cx8800]

 [<c016910b>] dput+0x1b/0x290

 [<c021b9e2>] pci_device_probe_static+0x32/0x50

 [<c021ba1e>] __pci_device_probe+0x1e/0x30

 [<c021ba4c>] pci_device_probe+0x1c/0x40

 [<c025f40e>] bus_match+0x2e/0x60

 [<c025f527>] driver_attach+0x57/0x80

 [<c025f74b>] bus_add_driver+0x6b/0x80

 [<c025facd>] driver_register+0x2d/0x40

 [<e0a919e4>] cx8800_init+0x24/0x50 [cx8800]

 [<c021bbbf>] pci_register_driver+0x2f/0x40

 [<e0a919f1>] cx8800_init+0x31/0x50 [cx8800]

 [<c0135f58>] sys_init_module+0xf8/0x220

 [<c0376257>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 0f 84 a4 03 00 00 b8 68 27 a9 e0 50 8d 04 d5 00 00 00 00 29 d0 8b 4b 50 51 8d 04 82 8b 04 85 40 2a a8 e0 50 66 8b 46 2a 25 ff ff <00> 00 50 66 8b 46 28 25 ff ff 00 00 50 55 68 00 32 a9 e0 e8 07

```

----------

## ledskof

I lost my CONFIG_AGP=y setting from my config when I did a make oldconfig... weird.

I guess I should go through and check out the rest of them but it's working now and I'm lazy  :Very Happy: 

----------

## infirit

Has anybody thouht of setting up a tracker and making a torrent  :Question: 

I could set one up to test.

----------

## steel300

For those who are interested, I finally got reiserfs acls to build. I'd like to see how many are interested. I'm definitely including them in the next release regardless the answers I get. 

STILL NO SUPERMOUNT!

Someone asks every release, so I'm just getting it out of the way now. Next person who asks for supermount owes me a pizza.

----------

## steel300

 *ZothOmmog wrote:*   

> CX88 still = crap...
> 
> My MSI TVAnywhere uses the cx881 decoder.
> 
> modprobe cx88 = "Segmentation Fault"
> ...

 

Is it compiled in or a module?

----------

## tdb

What about Supermount?

(What toppings did you want on that?)

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

I definitely am interested in reiserfs acls (I should be, I'm the one who asked steel to work on it in the first place)

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

> What about Supermount?
> 
> (What toppings did you want on that?)

 

Pepperoni and shrimp.

----------

## tdb

 *steel300 wrote:*   

> Pepperoni and shrimp.

 

I'll tell you what. Come to New Orleans; I'll show you one hell of a time. I'll get you a whole lot more then a pizza.

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

>  *steel300 wrote:*   Pepperoni and shrimp. 
> 
> I'll tell you what. Come to New Orleans; I'll show you one hell of a time. I'll get you a whole lot more then a pizza.

 

Can we put that on hold til I turn 21?

----------

## tdb

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *tdb wrote:*    *steel300 wrote:*   Pepperoni and shrimp. 
> 
> I'll tell you what. Come to New Orleans; I'll show you one hell of a time. I'll get you a whole lot more then a pizza. 
> 
> Can we put that on hold til I turn 21?

 

Deal. (although it used to be 18 here until a few years ago.)

----------

## tdb

Crapped out on my first boot. Kernel oops on something called mm/slab.c . Happens maybe a second and a half into the booting process. (doesnt' even make it to the framebuffer.) I remember seeing something about swapping in there too.

----------

## ZothOmmog

 *Quote:*   

> Is it compiled in or a module?

 

Both, but the above has the cx88 drivers as modules. This is what happens when they're compiled in:

```
bash-2.05b$ dmesg | grep cx88

cx8800[0]: found at 0000:00:0a.0, rev: 3, irq: 11, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe2000000

cx8800[0]: subsystem: 0000:0000, board: UNKNOWN/GENERIC [card=0,autodetected]

cx8800[0]: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx8800[0]: i2c attach [client=(tuner unset)]

```

Looks ok, but TVTime returns this:

```
Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't get tuner info: Invalid argument

videoinput: Can't mute card.  Post a bug report with your

videoinput: driver info to http://tvtime.net/

videoinput: Include this error: 'Invalid argument'

```

...and then displays static. Unplugging the cable has no visable effect, so I doubt it's picking up anything at all.

----------

## mcoulman

```
ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011060000003964]

Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c01d77ca>] kobject_get+0x4a/0x50

 [<c0207b2a>] get_device+0x1a/0x30

 [<c0208842>] bus_for_each_dev+0x82/0xe0

 [<e196c73c>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4c/0x120 [ieee1394]

 [<e196c600>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x90 [ieee1394]

 [<e196c881>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x71/0x120 [ieee1394]

 [<e196cb61>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x161/0x1a0 [ieee1394]

 [<e196ca00>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0 [ieee1394]

 [<c010ada9>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address ffedb855

 printing eip:

ffedb855

*pde = 00001067

*pte = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<ffedb855>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010286

EIP is at 0xffedb855

eax: ffedb855   ebx: e1975ca4   ecx: de499f9c   edx: 00000000

esi: e196c020   edi: 00000000   ebp: de499f50   esp: de499f38

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 5258, threadinfo=de498000 task=debe8d60)

Stack: c01d785d e1975ca4 e196ad10 e1975c80 e1975c88 e1975be0 de499f78 c020885c

       e1975ca4 de499f9c e1975c2c 00000000 de69c244 de69c23c de499f9c de651458

       de499fc0 e196c73c e1975be0 de69c23c de499f9c e196c600 de499fc0 e196c881

Call Trace:

 [<c01d785d>] kobject_cleanup+0x8d/0x90

 [<e196ad10>] nodemgr_bus_match+0x0/0x90 [ieee1394]

 [<c020885c>] bus_for_each_dev+0x9c/0xe0

 [<e196c73c>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4c/0x120 [ieee1394]

 [<e196c600>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x90 [ieee1394]

 [<e196c881>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x71/0x120 [ieee1394]

 [<e196cb61>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x161/0x1a0 [ieee1394]

 [<e196ca00>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x1a0 [ieee1394]

 [<c010ada9>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xc

Code:  Bad EIP value.

```

 and also 

```
bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

Badness in vc_resize at drivers/char/vt.c:754

Call Trace:

 [<c01f79c2>] vc_resize+0x492/0x4a0

 [<c02472a8>] splash_prepare+0x188/0x350

 [<c01f67bb>] update_attr+0xcb/0xe0

 [<c02475e8>] splash_status+0xf8/0x170

 [<c02478a9>] splash_write_proc+0x169/0x450

 [<c01577cd>] dentry_open+0xed/0x210

 [<c0188f80>] proc_file_write+0x0/0x40

 [<c0188fb7>] proc_file_write+0x37/0x40

 [<c015871a>] vfs_write+0xaa/0x120

 [<c015882f>] sys_write+0x3f/0x60

 [<c02b9cc3>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

```

 which continues for a number of dumps.

This is with ~x86 in both cases.  Thanks, & keep up the good work!

----------

## steel300

The warnings concerning vt.c are nothing to worry about. They are just warnings.

I

----------

## steel300

 *tdb wrote:*   

> Crapped out on my first boot. Kernel oops on something called mm/slab.c . Happens maybe a second and a half into the booting process. (doesnt' even make it to the framebuffer.) I remember seeing something about swapping in there too.

 

What architecture? x86? x86_64?

----------

## tdb

x86. Pentium 4. Had Preempt off for this run; am recompiling with it on to test again.

----------

## tdb

Well, turning on preempt solved that kernel oops. (heh, first time I've ever heard of preempt fixing a problem...) But it looks like USB is severely messed up now. I get this when I boot:

```

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0c.0 (0010 -> 0012)

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[d0005800-d0005fff]  Max Packet=[2048]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:0b.2 (0010 -> 0012)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: irq 11, pci mem dc9ca000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000d9d71a047825c]

Badness in kobject_get at lib/kobject.c:431

Call Trace:

 [<c0248c63>] kobject_get+0x4c/0x4e

 [<c029c856>] get_device+0x16/0x21

 [<c029d437>] bus_for_each_dev+0x7b/0xd2

 [<dca354d8>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4b/0x129 [ieee1394]

 [<dca353a5>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8d [ieee1394]

 [<dca3562d>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x77/0x124 [ieee1394]

 [<dca358ec>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x14a/0x197 [ieee1394]

 [<dca357a2>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x197 [ieee1394]

 [<c0109289>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address b82cec83

 printing eip:

b82cec83

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<b82cec83>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010282

EIP is at 0xb82cec83

eax: b82cec83   ebx: dca41a84   ecx: da95ffa0   edx: 00000000

esi: dca34dab   edi: 00000000   ebp: dca33a8d   esp: da95ff48

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process knodemgrd_0 (pid: 3154, threadinfo=da95e000 task=db63a830)

Stack: c0248cfd dca41a84 dca41a60 dca41a68 dca419c0 dbd6e044 c029d454 dca41a84 

       da95ffa0 dca41a0c 00000000 dbd6e03c da95ffa0 da95ffa0 da4e4000 dca354d8 

       dca419c0 dbd6e03c da95ffa0 dca353a5 da539f98 dca3562d da539f98 dbd6e000 

Call Trace:

 [<c0248cfd>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0x9a

 [<c029d454>] bus_for_each_dev+0x98/0xd2

 [<dca354d8>] nodemgr_node_probe+0x4b/0x129 [ieee1394]

 [<dca353a5>] nodemgr_probe_ne_cb+0x0/0x8d [ieee1394]

 [<dca3562d>] nodemgr_do_irm_duties+0x77/0x124 [ieee1394]

 [<dca358ec>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x14a/0x197 [ieee1394]

 [<dca357a2>] nodemgr_host_thread+0x0/0x197 [ieee1394]

 [<c0109289>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

 <6>drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 10, io base 00002000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 10, io base 00002020

uhci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:06.0 (0005 -> 0007)

ohci_hcd: 2003 Oct 13 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

```

And I still get this when I disconnect my USB Pen drive. (regardless of whether it's was mounted.)

```

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 4, assigned address 2

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor:           Model: USB DISK 2.0      Rev: 1.1b

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 253952 512-byte hdwr sectors (130 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb 1-4: USB disconnect, address 2

releasing anticipatory io scheduler

Unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000001

 printing eip:

00000001

*pde = 00000000

Oops: 0000 [#2]

PREEMPT 

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<00000001>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010202

EIP is at 0x1

eax: da596880   ebx: da605c00   ecx: 00000001   edx: da605c00

esi: da605c10   edi: 00000296   ebp: da605ab0   esp: db9f9e1c

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process khubd (pid: 2570, threadinfo=db9f8000 task=db9fb8c0)

Stack: c02a0349 da605c00 da596880 c02a2439 da605c00 dbda2424 dbda2400 c02c6774 

       da605c00 dbda25a0 c03e8810 c03e8840 da605ad4 c029c539 dbda257c dbda25a0 

       00000042 dbda2400 c0248cfd dbda25a0 dbda2400 db9f8000 db9f8000 da6059f8 

Call Trace:

 [<c02a0349>] elevator_exit+0x36/0x42

 [<c02a2439>] blk_cleanup_queue+0x78/0x86

 [<c02c6774>] scsi_device_dev_release+0x12a/0x191

 [<c029c539>] device_release+0x19/0x5c

 [<c0248cfd>] kobject_cleanup+0x98/0x9a

 [<c02c62b9>] scsi_forget_host+0x4c/0x94

 [<c02c06aa>] scsi_remove_host+0x2b/0x5b

 [<dcab0b1e>] storage_disconnect+0x38/0x48 [usb_storage]

 [<dc9fb0ef>] usb_unbind_interface+0x7b/0x7d [usbcore]

 [<c029d782>] device_release_driver+0x64/0x66

 [<c029d8e2>] bus_remove_device+0x73/0xb8

 [<c029c8d7>] device_del+0x6c/0xa0

 [<dca00d55>] usb_disable_device+0x71/0xac [usbcore]

 [<dc9fbb57>] usb_disconnect+0xc3/0x10e [usbcore]

 [<dc9fdaa1>] hub_port_connect_change+0x330/0x335 [usbcore]

 [<dc9fd3aa>] hub_port_status+0x45/0xb0 [usbcore]

 [<dc9fdddf>] hub_events+0x339/0x39e [usbcore]

 [<dc9fde71>] hub_thread+0x2d/0xe3 [usbcore]

 [<c0109289>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Code:  Bad EIP value.

```

I tried disabling "legacy usb" in my bios; nothing.

----------

## Brother Dysk

Just a dumb question, why no supermount, exactly?

And by the way, Steel300, you really are doing a great job of the love-sources, all pf 'em've compiled fine on my box  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alshain

Good - this kernel is the first love-sources for a while that actually boots on my machine without stalling. I'm itching to try it   :Razz: 

Bad - it won't recognise my USB keyboard and mouse. I'm using hotplug and when it the script starts the led on my mouse briefly flashes on then off again. Without a keyboard or mouse my attempts to solve the problem have been somewhat limited! I do have HID et al enabled - it's basically the same .config file as 2.6.1-love6, the last one I could boot successfully.

Somebody tell me I'm not alone!!

         Andrew

----------

## Strips

Argh! I just finished 2.6.2-rc3-love1. Never got to do it when I downloaded it. So here we go with 2.6.2-r1.

2.6.2-rc3-love1 fixed the ACPI problems I had reading battery info  :Very Happy: 

love-sources rock  :Very Happy: 

doing a great job steel300 !!!

looking forward to the defrag thingy

steel300: how about including ppp_mppe_mppc crypt in love-sources? I know its a MS standard but to many damn administrators use it  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## PrakashP

@steel300

From whcih date is the reiser4 diff? I am still getting this when I delete files and then unmount it:

kernel BUG at include/linux/list.h:149!

invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c017312f>]    Tainted: PF  VLI

EFLAGS: 00210202

EIP is at invalidate_list+0xcf/0x120

eax: ecb73190   ebx: ecb73180   ecx: ecb73188   edx: f6f83270

esi: ecb73190   edi: ecb73190   ebp: ef2cde80   esp: ef2cde58

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process umount (pid: 5015, threadinfo=ef2cc000 task=f650aba0)

Stack: ecb73180 00000000 00000000 ef2cc000 ef2cde80 c046aea0 ef2cc000 c01731cf

       f6f83270 ef2cde80 ef2cde80 ef2cde80 f6f8324c f6f83200 f756b200 ef2cc000

       c0160459 f6f83200 f6f83200 f7ff13c0 ef2cdecc c01610cd f6f83200 c01d9425

Call Trace:

 [<c01731cf>] invalidate_inodes+0x4f/0x90

 [<c0160459>] generic_shutdown_super+0x79/0x1d0

 [<c01610cd>] kill_block_super+0x1d/0x50

 [<c01d9425>] done_formatted_fake+0x45/0x80

 [<c01e0dc8>] reiser4_kill_super+0xc8/0x120

 [<c016029e>] deactivate_super+0x5e/0xc0

 [<c01765cf>] sys_umount+0x3f/0x90

 [<c014e244>] sys_munmap+0x44/0x70

 [<c0176637>] sys_oldumount+0x17/0x20

 [<c03f1cce>] sysenter_past_esp+0x43/0x65

Code: 04 00 02 20 00 c7 43 10 00 01 10 00 8b 45 00 89 48 04 89 43 08 89 69 04 89 4d 00 83 8b 3c 01 00 00 10 ff 44 24 04 e9 52 ff ff ff <0f> 0b 95 00 7d 7a 40 c0 eb c4 0f 0b 94 00 7d 7a 40 c0 eb b2 0f

 <6>note: umount[5015] exited with preempt_count 2

bad: scheduling while atomic!

Call Trace:

 [<c01208c9>] schedule+0x689/0x690

 [<c014a2e3>] unmap_page_range+0x43/0x70

 [<c014a4c4>] unmap_vmas+0x1b4/0x210

 [<c014e56b>] exit_mmap+0x7b/0x190

 [<c012264d>] mmput+0x6d/0xb0

 [<c01265da>] do_exit+0x14a/0x400

 [<c010bac0>] do_invalid_op+0x0/0xd0

 [<c010b7d9>] die+0xf9/0x100

 [<c010bb89>] do_invalid_op+0xc9/0xd0

 [<c017312f>] invalidate_list+0xcf/0x120

 [<c017a68e>] sync_sb_inodes+0x2e/0x40

 [<c01618c0>] blkdev_writepage+0x0/0x30

 [<c0162b0f>] generic_writepages+0x1f/0x23

 [<c03f272f>] error_code+0x2f/0x38

 [<c017312f>] invalidate_list+0xcf/0x120

 [<c01731cf>] invalidate_inodes+0x4f/0x90

 [<c0160459>] generic_shutdown_super+0x79/0x1d0

 [<c01610cd>] kill_block_super+0x1d/0x50

 [<c01d9425>] done_formatted_fake+0x45/0x80

 [<c01e0dc8>] reiser4_kill_super+0xc8/0x120

 [<c016029e>] deactivate_super+0x5e/0xc0

 [<c01765cf>] sys_umount+0x3f/0x90

 [<c014e244>] sys_munmap+0x44/0x70

 [<c0176637>] sys_oldumount+0x17/0x20

 [<c03f1cce>] sysenter_past_esp+0x43/0x65

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

I expect some people have noticed but it appears Con has released is first patchset for 2.6 http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/2/5/33

It's fairly simple, but does seem to include supermount. Not that I'm interested in supermount in anyway, I'm happy typing in the CLI. But I thought it maybe of interest.

PS> building 2.6.2-love1 good stuff Steel300   :Wink: 

(Edit) It's already been spotted and commented on here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132760

----------

## PrakashP

Another patch to include:

http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/12/21/7

Please do the first one (second one is basically the same as the nforce apic stuff). The first one adds a small delay with the effect, that on nforce2 APIC AND CPU Disconnect works!!!

You need to do this:

Add apic_tack=2 to your kernel boot paramters and then use athcool to reenable cpu disconnect. If this is stable, one could try apic_tack=1, as well. The performance regression is messurable, but not noticeable. In my case my hdparm number dropped form >62mb/s to 61-60mb/s, so nothing to be worried of...therefore my CPU runs cooler again.

Don't worry, if you don't pass the apic_tack option, nothing will be delayed.

----------

## PrakashP

I was mistaken. apic_tack=1 is more reliable, but =2 faster.

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> @steel300
> 
> From whcih date is the reiser4 diff? I am still getting this when I delete files and then unmount it:
> 
> kernel BUG at include/linux/list.h:149!
> ...

 

It's the 2004-01-19-fixed. Reiser4 still isn't finished. I sometimes get call traces on boot, but nothing that harms anything.

----------

## PrakashP

Well, above one is critical for me, as unmounting doesn't work anymore (on all other stuff) and/or syncing, so a clean shut-down is not possible anymore. I saw Hans Reiser asking Nikita to make a new snapshot. Hopefully it fixes above issue.

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Another patch to include:
> 
> http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/12/21/7
> 
> Please do the first one (second one is basically the same as the nforce apic stuff). The first one adds a small delay with the effect, that on nforce2 APIC AND CPU Disconnect works!!!
> ...

 

I'm not sure I look those two patches. The methods that he chooses aren't logical and it appears that it doesn't test for nforce boards before it does it's voodoo.

----------

## ledskof

New reiser4 snapshot dated 2004.02.06:

http://www.namesys.com/snapshots/2004.02.06/

----------

## PrakashP

Well, as I said, as long as you don't specify the kernel command the patch is inactive, so I think for others they are harmless. (Forget about the second one.)

----------

## cbradney

The  patches work fine on Nforce here.. 12d uptime. No crashes since 2.6 test 11 when Ross first started releasing his patches.

They can apparently lose a little bit of clock time but I run ntpd anyway so I dont see it. Solid as a ROCK!

----------

## steel300

 *PrakashKC wrote:*   

> Well, as I said, as long as you don't specify the kernel command the patch is inactive, so I think for others they are harmless. (Forget about the second one.)

 

After some review of the code, it does require the apic_tack line in the kernel. I still don't trust it though. It doesn't seem like a proper solution, more a couple of cheap hacks. I have no doubt that it works, but I don't like the way he does it.

----------

## cbradney

The real answer is to get ASUS, Abit etc to rerelease their BIOSes, AND we (on lkml) are STILL waiting for answers from AMD and Nvidia on how their stuff is supposed to glue together. Only then will those that code in the kernel (I just run and test at this point) be able to write the "correct" code for these motherboards.

----------

## steel300

 *cbradney wrote:*   

> The real answer is to get ASUS, Abit etc to rerelease their BIOSes, AND we (on lkml) are STILL waiting for answers from AMD and Nvidia on how their stuff is supposed to glue together. Only then will those that code in the kernel (I just run and test at this point) be able to write the "correct" code for these motherboards.

 

True, or Asus, Abit, etc., could release proper BIOS and we wouldn't have this problem in the first place. Even though we still don't know how everything pieces together, there has to be a more elegant solution than this.

----------

## cbradney

Oh, I'm not actually suggesting you include the patches. Prakash alerted me to the fact that this thread existed so I though I'd come for a read. There seems to be renewed interest on lkml about this. Right now I use gentoo-dev-sources and patch in Ross's (these) patches myself.

----------

## cbradney

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *cbradney wrote:*   The real answer is to get ASUS, Abit etc to rerelease their BIOSes, AND we (on lkml) are STILL waiting for answers from AMD and Nvidia on how their stuff is supposed to glue together. Only then will those that code in the kernel (I just run and test at this point) be able to write the "correct" code for these motherboards. 
> 
> True, or Asus, Abit, etc., could release proper BIOS and we wouldn't have this problem in the first place. Even though we still don't know how everything pieces together, there has to be a more elegant solution than this.

 

From what I understand, its not only the BIOS, but requiring the real knowledge of the timing setup from AMD/Nvidia as well.

----------

## _Adik_

where are DXR3/H+ patches? or i missed it?

----------

## izomorfix

Can we revert the reiser4 patches and apply the new snapshot patches?

Or do we have to wait for 2.6.2-love2  :Crying or Very sad:  ?

----------

## _Adik_

COULD anyone HELP me?

I wrote this last time but noone reply me, so I post it once again.

When I trying emerge nvidia-kernel I always got:

```

root@atari nvidia-kernel # emerge nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r1.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1.run

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-5336-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-5336................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Linux kernel 2.6.2

 * Applying basic sysfs patch ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

rm -f nv.o os-agp.o os-interface.o os-registry.o  nv-linux.o nv_compiler.h *.d NVdriver nvidia.o

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > nv_compiler.h

gcc -c -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wcast-qual -Wno-multichar  -O -MD -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -DKBUILD_MODNAME="nvidia" -DNTRM -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE  -DNV_MAJOR_VERSION=1 -DNV_MINOR_VERSION=0 -DNV_PATCHLEVEL=5328     -DNV_UNIX   -DNV_LINUX   -DNV_INT64_OK   -DNVCPU_X86 -DREMAP_PAGE_RANGE_5 -DHAVE_CLASS_SIMPLE  -I. -I/usr/src/linux/include -I/usr/src/linux/include/asm/mach-default -Wno-cast-qual nv.c

In file included from nv-linux.h:52,

                 from nv.c:14:

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:462: variable `__this_module' has initializer but incomplete type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:463: unknown field `name' specified in initializer

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:463: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:463: warning: (near initialization for `__this_module')

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:464: unknown field `init' specified in initializer

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:464: warning: excess elements in struct initializer

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:464: warning: (near initialization for `__this_module')

nv.c:1207: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/usr/src/linux/include/linux/module.h:462: storage size of `__this_module' isn't known

make: *** [nv.o] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 117, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

root@atari nvidia-kernel #

```

now I using 2.6.2-love1, same was when I use 2.6.2-rc3

its no matter whitch version of nvidia-kernel I use... 

PLEASE HELP! A NEED THIS DRIVER!!

----------

## mastermnd

Noob question, but how do I use that ebuild? Guess I could try love-sources as well.

----------

## nevynxxx

 *mastermnd wrote:*   

> Noob question, but how do I use that ebuild? Guess I could try love-sources as well.

 

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121966&highlight=

----------

## steel300

 *izomorfix wrote:*   

> Can we revert the reiser4 patches and apply the new snapshot patches?
> 
> Or do we have to wait for 2.6.2-love2  ?

 

You're more than welcome to revert the reiser4 patches and apply the new ones. I'm not going to add the new reiser4 until love2.

----------

## steel300

 *_Adik_ wrote:*   

> where are DXR3/H+ patches? or i missed it?

 

They're included. Check the notes again.

----------

## lucida

Got some problem with this kernel, can someone help me

1. How do I know the cfq elevator is working? I think I've passed the correct boot parameter

$ cat /proc/cmdline

root=/dev/hdc6 vga=794 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr hde=autotune hdg=autotune elevator=cfq

but dmesg | grep cfq shows nothing.

2.

# modinfo hid

author:         Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik

description:    USB HID core driver

license:        GPL

vermagic:       2.6.2-love1 preempt this needs to be fixedgcc-3.3

depends:

alias:          usb:v*p*dl*dh*dc*dsc*dp*ic03isc*ip*

what's the meaning of " this needs to be fixedgcc-3.3"? This makes me upset since I'm using gcc 3.3.1 now. 

Thanks.

----------

## lucida

also, I met the problem here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128368&highlight=softlevel

but still can't find a solution..

----------

## steel300

@_Adik_

I don't know what to say to the Nvidia kernel failing. I built it just fine with gcc-3.4. It is hard to debug binary modules.

----------

## Seymour

I just updated from 2.6.1-love8 (I can't keep up). When the machine boots, it dumps several call traces to output (somthing about disabling irq 12 and nobody caring).  The system continues, but when it comes time to bring eth0 up, it hangs for a while then times out.  The module is loaded, as shown my lsmod.  This is on an Epox 8rda3i (nforce2) board.

This is using the same config from 2.6.1-love8.  Disabling IO-APIC seems to let it work, but this option worked fine in my pervious kernel.

Also, I get several "FATAL: Module ____ not found.", but they don't appear to affect anything: st, ide_probe_mod, ide_tape.  The same module lines appear twice.

----------

## xa0n

i get an Ooops when i shutdown/reboot the system !

after the last unmount (remount rw)

there is maybe something wrong with unmounting reiserfs (3.x) partitions ?! not reiser4fs !!!

the mesage is:

Ooops

do_journal_release (blah)

journal_release  (blah)

reiserfs_put_super  (blah)

generic_shutdown_super  (blah)

.

.

.

and so on...

has anybody else such a problem ?

maybe a general 2.6.2 problem ?

or the mm-patches ?

(from 2.6.0 to 2.6.2-rcX no Ooops !)

xa0n

----------

## tdb

 *lucida wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. How do I know the cfq elevator is working? 

 

```

cat /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler

```

Substitute hda for whatever block device you want to see. 

You can also change the scheduler while running by issuing:

```

echo cfq > /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler

```

There are a few different schedulers, cfq, anticipatory (default), deadline, and a few others. Search google for io_scheduler and cfq to find a list.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

the io schedulers in -mm are cfq, anticipatory, deadline, and noop, the only difference from vanilla is that in vanilla cfq is not included afaik.

----------

## Nebvin

any chance of getting ALSA bt87x sound recording support put back in? I'm still using 2.6.1-love6 because of it, I am trying to keep OSS out of my kernel  :Smile: 

Thanks

----------

## spb

There's a new ACX100 driver out. I've got a patch against 2.6.2, with the makefile changes and fixed dependencies here.

----------

## tdb

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

> the io schedulers in -mm are cfq, anticipatory, deadline, and noop, the only difference from vanilla is that in vanilla cfq is not included afaik.

 

You have an idea about which one is good for which scenareo? I know CFQ is good for desktops, but not for servers.

----------

## AlmostAl

@Seymour

 *Seymour wrote:*   

> Also, I get several "FATAL: Module ____ not found.", but they don't appear to affect anything: st, ide_probe_mod, ide_tape.  The same module lines appear twice.

 

I think the fatal module errors are related to module-init-tools. There's a thread on it at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=128724.

If you want to skip the link, just update to the newest module-init-tools provided with ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". Mine is currently version 3.0_pre9.

Hope that helps. Good luck.

----------

## neenee

pre9 did not work for me.

i posted a workaround in that thread.

----------

## alshain

 *alshain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bad - it won't recognise my USB keyboard and mouse. I'm using hotplug and when it the script starts the led on my mouse briefly flashes on then off again. Without a keyboard or mouse my attempts to solve the problem have been somewhat limited! I do have HID et al enabled - it's basically the same .config file as 2.6.1-love6, the last one I could boot successfully.
> 
> Somebody tell me I'm not alone!!
> ...

 

Looks like I am alone...   :Sad: 

Seems like hotplug is having an effect. With HID and USB compiled into the kernel the mouse shines brightly on bootup. When the boot scripts get to hotplug it proceeds to turn everything (usb, keyboard) off.

          Andrew

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

 *tdb wrote:*   

>  *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   the io schedulers in -mm are cfq, anticipatory, deadline, and noop, the only difference from vanilla is that in vanilla cfq is not included afaik. 
> 
> You have an idea about which one is good for which scenareo? I know CFQ is good for desktops, but not for servers.

 

you are right, cfq is good for desktops, deadline is good for database servers, noop is for flash memory cards, and anticipatory is good for non-database servers.

----------

## Q

Damn none of the 2.6.2 kernels seem to build for me on AMD64

include/asm/elf.h:38: error: previous declaration of `elf_fpregset_t'

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:251:1: warning: "ELF_EXEC_PAGESIZE" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:83:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definitionarch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:253:1: warning: "ELF_PLATFORM" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:141:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:254:1: warning: "SET_PERSONALITY" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:145:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:285:1: warning: "ELF_PLAT_INIT" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:63:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definitionmake[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86_64/ia32] Error 2

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

@Q:

from the last love-sources thread:

 *Master_Of_Disaster wrote:*   

> AMD64 owners:
> 
> I had to apply this,
> 
> ```
> ...

 

HTH

Robert

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

Andi Kleen of SuSE fame has a AMD64 kernel tree I suggest mailing him or checking if he setup a mailinglist for that project.

----------

## petrjanda

 *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   

>  *tdb wrote:*    *Evil Dark Archon wrote:*   the io schedulers in -mm are cfq, anticipatory, deadline, and noop, the only difference from vanilla is that in vanilla cfq is not included afaik. 
> 
> You have an idea about which one is good for which scenareo? I know CFQ is good for desktops, but not for servers. 
> 
> you are right, cfq is good for desktops, deadline is good for database servers, noop is for flash memory cards, and anticipatory is good for non-database servers.

 

just a little question... where can you choose between the schedulers..?

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

/sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler, cat that file to find out what io scheduler you are using and echo the name of the io scheduler you want to use and it will be used on that device, replace hda with the name of the device whos io scheduler you want to change.

----------

## sindre

Network doesn't work. With dhcp it makes me wait forever until it gives up. With static ip it can't contact any of the other computers. My network card appears to be functional according to dmesg.

This is on an Asus 845g motherboard.

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller (rev 81

2.6.2-rc2-love3 works fine.

----------

## silverter

 *Spawn of Lovechild wrote:*   

> Andi Kleen of SuSE fame has a AMD64 kernel tree I suggest mailing him or checking if he setup a mailinglist for that project.

 

OT: Lovechild, Good to see you back buddy...

----------

## mojo

anyone find a way to get cisco-vpnclient working with kernel >= 2.6.1-mm5

----------

## djh-world

Ok, will someone explain to me what exactly "love-sources" is? I see one of these posts like every 2 days or so and it seems to attract a lot of attention. Whats the big deal about it ?

----------

## nephros

 *gamezfreakuk wrote:*   

> Ok, will someone explain to me what exactly "love-sources" is? I see one of these posts like every 2 days or so and it seems to attract a lot of attention. Whats the big deal about it ?

 

It is a means of acquiring world domination.

Iniitally envisioned by the infamous Gentoo Forums enfant terrible Lovechild, its lore has been passed along to several of Forum using kernel patchers and resides currently in the hands of steel300.

----------

## Seymour

 *sindre wrote:*   

> Network doesn't work. With dhcp it makes me wait forever until it gives up. With static ip it can't contact any of the other computers. My network card appears to be functional according to dmesg.
> 
> This is on an Asus 845g motherboard.
> 
> 0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (CNR) Ethernet Controller (rev 81
> ...

 

Thats the same problem that I have with an Epox 8rda3i and an "Intel Corp. 82557/8/9 [Ethernet Pro 100]."  If I disable the io-apic option in the kernel it works, but it worked with that option in 2.6.1-love1.

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *gamezfreakuk wrote:*   

> Ok, will someone explain to me what exactly "love-sources" is? I see one of these posts like every 2 days or so and it seems to attract a lot of attention. Whats the big deal about it ?

 

Love-sources is a rapid development cycled desktop oriented kernel - I started by testing out different schedulers back when 2.5 mainline had no good interactivity and we ended up concluding that the best one of us was not the vanilla one, nor was it Con Kolivas's (of -ck fame). We settled on Nick Piggin's scheduler Policy and -love is currently the only testing area for this exellent scheduler.

But from that early stage steel300 and bssteph has taken it from a simply patch to a real testing area for stuff that's relevant for desktop users.

it's based on Andrew Mortons kernel patch.

Steel300 tends to think that -love is for people who like to recompile, he releases 3-4 times a week  :Smile: 

----------

## ashibaka

Any good reason to upgrade to 2.6.2 or 2.6.2-love* from 2.6.0-test11?

For example, will the new scheduler speed up things noticeably? ^^

----------

## Spawn of Lovechild

 *ashibaka wrote:*   

> Any good reason to upgrade to 2.6.2 or 2.6.2-love* from 2.6.0-test11?
> 
> For example, will the new scheduler speed up things noticeably? ^^

 

The new scheduler performs much better IMHO, but just getting different IO schedulers like the CFQ scheduler will be worth it. Try it out, we are helpful when it comes to problems.

----------

## bdonlan

Compiling 2.6.2-love1 fails for me with:

```

  CC      crypto/ucl_compress.o

In file included from /usr/include/features.h:295,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:26,

                 from include/ucl/uclconf.h:46,

                 from include/ucl/ucl.h:39,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:22:

/usr/include/sys/cdefs.h:183:1: warning: "__attribute_pure__" redefined

In file included from include/linux/compiler.h:16,

                 from include/linux/init.h:5,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:19:

include/linux/compiler-gcc3.h:22:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

In file included from /usr/include/features.h:295,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:26,

                 from include/ucl/uclconf.h:46,

                 from include/ucl/ucl.h:39,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:22:

/usr/include/sys/cdefs.h:192:1: warning: "__attribute_used__" redefined

In file included from include/linux/compiler.h:16,

                 from include/linux/init.h:5,

                 from crypto/ucl_compress.c:19:

include/linux/compiler-gcc3.h:19:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

crypto/ucl_compress.c:116: warning: `__used__' attribute ignored

crypto/ucl_compress.c:117: warning: `__used__' attribute ignored

crypto/ucl_compress.c:116: warning: `__initcall_init' defined but not used

crypto/ucl_compress.c:117: warning: `__exitcall_fini' defined but not used

cp /usr/lib/libucl.a crypto/

cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/libucl.a': No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [crypto/libucl.a] Error 1

make: *** [crypto] Error 2

```

.config is at

http://bd-home-comp.no-ip.org/~bdonlan/2.6.2-love1.config

----------

## ejohnson

bdonlan,

emerge ucl   :Wink: 

----------

## GentooBox

has the SCSI part of love-sources been edited since 2.6.2-rcx ?

When i bootup, it hangs at detecting my SATA harddisk, it reports this: "DMA timeout"

my hdparm hasent changed since last love-sources

----------

## bdonlan

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

> bdonlan,
> 
> emerge ucl  

 

That fixed it, thanks!

----------

## Peacefaker

Ok, so I have experianced this problem before using a VIA-chipset motherboard with SATA. That motherboard had so many other flaws that i got it changed to a nForce anyway.

Now with the 2.6.2-love1 kernel I get interrupt lost when booting without the "ACPI=off" parameter. This does not happen with 2.6.2_rc1-love1, so my conclusion is that something broke and I have neither skill nor sanity to check it out.

If my sig does not reflect it I have an Epox 8RDA3+ with SIL3112A SATA

----------

## ikaro

 *mafe wrote:*   

> im experimenting sound skips when i move winws around in fluxbox

 

read this:

http://www.fluxbox.org/docs/en/faq.php#outline_moving

----------

## GentooBox

 *Peacefaker wrote:*   

> Ok, so I have experianced this problem before using a VIA-chipset motherboard with SATA. That motherboard had so many other flaws that i got it changed to a nForce anyway.
> 
> Now with the 2.6.2-love1 kernel I get interrupt lost when booting without the "ACPI=off" parameter. This does not happen with 2.6.2_rc1-love1, so my conclusion is that something broke and I have neither skill nor sanity to check it out.
> 
> If my sig does not reflect it I have an Epox 8RDA3+ with SIL3112A SATA

 

I also have a nForce2 motherboard with a promise SATA.

I´ll think i move back to the old love-sources untill its fixed.

----------

## J0rus

 *Peacefaker wrote:*   

> Ok, so I have experianced this problem before using a VIA-chipset motherboard with SATA. That motherboard had so many other flaws that i got it changed to a nForce anyway.
> 
> Now with the 2.6.2-love1 kernel I get interrupt lost when booting without the "ACPI=off" parameter. This does not happen with 2.6.2_rc1-love1, so my conclusion is that something broke and I have neither skill nor sanity to check it out.
> 
> If my sig does not reflect it I have an Epox 8RDA3+ with SIL3112A SATA

 

@Seymour & Sindre -- this might help you as well:

Change your PCI access mode from Auto to Direct 

   In menuconfig: Bus Options -->  PCI Access Mode

The new option MMConfig seemed to wreak havoc with my ACPI/APIC stuff -- IRQ/DMA timeouts, eth0 seeming to work fine but not, etc...

Worth a try anyway.    :Smile: 

~J0rus

----------

## ejohnson

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

>  *Peacefaker wrote:*   Ok, so I have experianced this problem before using a VIA-chipset motherboard with SATA. That motherboard had so many other flaws that i got it changed to a nForce anyway.
> 
> Now with the 2.6.2-love1 kernel I get interrupt lost when booting without the "ACPI=off" parameter. This does not happen with 2.6.2_rc1-love1, so my conclusion is that something broke and I have neither skill nor sanity to check it out.
> 
> If my sig does not reflect it I have an Epox 8RDA3+ with SIL3112A SATA 
> ...

 

What's wrong with it?

EDIT: why do you need to turn ACPI off?

----------

## malloc

 *Peacefaker wrote:*   

> Ok, so I have experianced this problem before using a VIA-chipset motherboard with SATA. That motherboard had so many other flaws that i got it changed to a nForce anyway.
> 
> Now with the 2.6.2-love1 kernel I get interrupt lost when booting without the "ACPI=off" parameter. This does not happen with 2.6.2_rc1-love1, so my conclusion is that something broke and I have neither skill nor sanity to check it out.
> 
> If my sig does not reflect it I have an Epox 8RDA3+ with SIL3112A SATA

 

There has been a change in the pci access mode. MMConfig has been added and it seems to be borked for nforce mobos. Just go to the "PCI ACCESS" option and change it from "Any" to "Direct" that should work

----------

## ejohnson

 *malloc wrote:*   

> There has been a change in the pci access mode. MMConfig has been added and it seems to be borked for nforce mobos. Just go to the "PCI ACCESS" option and change it from "Any" to "Direct" that should work

 

That hasn't been the case for me on my a7n8x-dlx.

My .config can be found here.

----------

## GentooBox

 *ejohnson wrote:*   

>  *GentooBox wrote:*    *Peacefaker wrote:*   Ok, so I have experianced this problem before using a VIA-chipset motherboard with SATA. That motherboard had so many other flaws that i got it changed to a nForce anyway.
> 
> Now with the 2.6.2-love1 kernel I get interrupt lost when booting without the "ACPI=off" parameter. This does not happen with 2.6.2_rc1-love1, so my conclusion is that something broke and I have neither skill nor sanity to check it out.
> 
> If my sig does not reflect it I have an Epox 8RDA3+ with SIL3112A SATA 
> ...

 

My SATA harddisk gets timeout.

----------

## ejohnson

 *GentooBox wrote:*   

> My SATA harddisk gets timeout.

 

Is it an added promise SATA board?

----------

## Seymour

 *J0rus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Seymour & Sindre -- this might help you as well:
> 
> Change your PCI access mode from Auto to Direct 
> ...

 

Thanks!  That did the trick.

----------

## boudie

I thought Corporal Punishment took care of the bad kids?

----------

## Corp.Nobbs

For users of Vmware....

There is a new any.any patch which sorts out the compile problem conflict with the gcc-35-exit-fix.patch

You can get the vmware patch here: ftp://platan.vc.cvut.cz/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update50.tar.gz

So steel300, you won't need to back out that patch in future as long you've updated your vmware  :Wink: 

Notes:  *Quote:*   

> vmware-any-any-update50.tar.gz
> 
>         Fix support for 2.6.3, which removed _exit() function from kernel.
> 
> 	Work around SuSE brokeness - they distribute kernel sources, but without
> ...

 

PS> I haven't tested this myself yet   :Embarassed: 

----------

## steel300

For those having issues with lost interrupts on sata drives: you need to pass 

"hdX=autotune" to the kernel. Do this for each drive that is losing an interrupt.

----------

## zerojay

I'm experiencing 100% CPU load when playing music in Juk or any other program that routes through aRts. I'm using alsa for my sound card, a es1370. Any ideas what could be causing the problem?

----------

## zerojay

Nevermind, switched to threaded oss and it's working fine.

----------

## cwt137

I looked at the change log and I don't see the ati igp patch or the omnibook patch. What happened to them?

----------

## steel300

 *cwt137 wrote:*   

> I looked at the change log and I don't see the ati igp patch or the omnibook patch. What happened to them?

 

It looks like they slipped under the radar this time. I'll be sure to include them in the next release.

----------

## Clansman

forgive my dumb comment, but is there an official page where rober love keeps his full patches???

rml area on kernel.org had only scattered patches...

[]

----------

## steel300

 *Clansman wrote:*   

> forgive my dumb comment, but is there an official page where rober love keeps his full patches???
> 
> rml area on kernel.org had only scattered patches...
> 
> []

 

RML hates patches. His area on kernel.org are all of his patches that he has released. He hasn't released anything lately concerning his new Kernel Messaging Layer.

On a side note: these patches weren't started by Robert Love.

----------

## Clansman

 *steel300 wrote:*   

>  *Clansman wrote:*   forgive my dumb comment, but is there an official page where rober love keeps his full patches???
> 
> rml area on kernel.org had only scattered patches...
> 
> [] 
> ...

 

ok, so i got the name wrong?

i mean, that big patch that is repeatedly referred along this topic belongs to whom?? and what is the homepage where it usually is more frequently updated?

[]

----------

## neenee

love-sources was started by he-who-is-

known-as-Lovechild.

as for a site - i think you mean this

----------

## fca

I recently found out that the nforce2 apic patches make my clock tick too fast, causing all kinds of troubles all over the place (a mouse which loses synchronization a few times per hour for example). While it's better than your computer locking up, I suggest that nforce2 owners either upgrade their BIOS (which is reputed to fix it for some motherboard manufacturers) or disable APIC.

----------

## Evil Dark Archon

neenee, my site is only a mirror, if you want to get the latest love, you go to http://www.linuxmall.us/~lovepatch/love-sources

----------

## PrakashP

For the people how haven't read it:

Good news for alsa users with intel8x0: The finally fixed that bugger. I think it is already in CVS, no the resampler works again, so I have hope that quake3 works again...

----------

## crahen

Any luck w/ vmware under this patchset? Last time, the memory related patches kept the 4.0.5 modules from building for me...

----------

## fca

OK, I got succes for now, with and A7N8X nforce2 motherboard, with updated BIOS (1007) and with the apic patches reversed, the system stayed stable under heavy IO load (copying a 650 MB file from cdrom to hd, and running updatedb at the same time). All this with APIC in the kernel.

So it seems the nforce2 patches are not necessary for all nforce 2 chipset owners anymore.

----------

## PrakashP

Unfortunately my Abit mobo is still unstable in APIc mode without the patches...

What about your CPU Temps? Have they changed?

----------

## ejohnson

 *Clansman wrote:*   

> ok, so i got the name wrong?
> 
> i mean, that big patch that is repeatedly referred along this topic belongs to whom?? and what is the homepage where it usually is more frequently updated?
> 
> 

 

I'm just guessing you might be referring to the -mm patch set which -love is built upon.  It is constructed by Andrew Morton and www.kernel.org has his updates  :Wink: 

----------

## bisho

With 2.6.2-rc2-love4 (I know is not the latest, I have to upgrade one of this days) I notice huge laggines in responsivity with the cfq io_scheduler. When I'm compiling big things, the mouse sometimes stops moving for a couple of seconds, everything stops...

echo "deadline" > /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler

Makes things work well as always, you can compile an use the system at the same time without noticing anything.

----------

## ktech

OFF-TOPIC:

Prakash, how are you getting those speeds? Are you on S-ATA? I have the same motherboard you have with a seagate 80 gb (barracuda IV, I think) and I cannot go up of 33 MB/sec. Any tip?

----------

## ashibaka

Oh wow, this sped up my boot time considerably. It's whining about some modules.dep not found, but it doesn't seem to be a problem  :Smile: 

Also it fixed my problem with VFAT not recognizing Japanese, but that might have been my fault for not seeing the kernel options...

----------

## sklettke

tdb and I are having some trouble with love-sources and usb-storage.  I don't want to repeat everything here so please read about it at https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=848372#848372

I'm switching over to 2.6.2-mm1 (in which usb-storage works) until this issue is resolved.

Thanks a lot!

Scott

----------

## PrakashP

Yes I am using SATA. Seagate are a porblem right now if youo have SATA. Then you need a very recent driver otherwise it might be penalized even if it is not one of the buggy ones. If it is one of the buggy (mod15 bug, IIRC) ones currently you don't get much speed out of it.

----------

## ed0n

well 2.6.3-rc1-mm1 is released now, waiting for love to patch it.

----------

## neenee

oops. sorry  :Wink: 

----------

## Taloon

 *ashibaka wrote:*   

> Oh wow, this sped up my boot time considerably. It's whining about some modules.dep not found, but it doesn't seem to be a problem 
> 
> 

 

Did you do a make modules_install ?

----------

## charlieg

 *bisho wrote:*   

> With 2.6.2-rc2-love4 (I know is not the latest, I have to upgrade one of this days) I notice huge laggines in responsivity with the cfq io_scheduler. When I'm compiling big things, the mouse sometimes stops moving for a couple of seconds, everything stops...
> 
> echo "deadline" > /sys/block/hda/queue/io_scheduler
> 
> Makes things work well as always, you can compile an use the system at the same time without noticing anything.

 

I also noticed this problem.   :Exclamation: 

----------

## neenee

i noticed this as well. i also noticed,

that my swap seems to be used du-

ring those times.

----------

## tdb

CFQ gives every process equal access to the HD. (the "F" stands for Fairness) So when you have something churning the HD, it's going to have an effect. The trick is to renice the chruninig process to a lower priority. (This happens with updatedb, I renice it to 19 and all is fine.)

----------

## infirit

The new love sources has been released

2.6.3_rc1-love1 aka "Solar Power Is A Pipe Dream"

----------

## Beholders_Eye

I know someone pulled something about aRts and JuK in this post. I've tried the "thread open sound system" option, and arts simply freezes.

With Alsa or Oss, it keeps consuming 40 to 60% CPU load.

I'm using 2.6.2-love1, I think it's the latest. I have an A7N8X Deluxe motherboard, with nforce2 audio, and uses intel8x0 alsa module. With 2.4.20-gaming-r7 from gentoo I've never had such strange problem.

----------

## Taloon

Had problems compiling the IA32 emulation, compiles fine when disabled,

and 2.6.2 base works without a hitch.

```

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:49:1: warning: "ELF_ET_DYN_BASE" 

redefined

In file included from include/linux/elf.h:5,

                 from include/linux/mm.h:15,

                 from arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:16:

include/asm/elf.h:90:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:59:1: warning: "USE_ELF_CORE_DUMP" 

redefined

include/asm/elf.h:82:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c: At top level:

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:63: error: conflicting types for 

'elf_greg_t'

include/asm/elf.h:33: error: previous declaration of 'elf_greg_t' was 

here

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:65:1: warning: "ELF_NGREG" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:35:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:66: error: conflicting types for 

'elf_gregset_t'

include/asm/elf.h:36: error: previous declaration of 'elf_gregset_t' was 

here

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:163:1: warning: "ELF_CORE_COPY_REGS" 

redefined

include/asm/elf.h:96:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:184:1: warning: "__ASM_X86_64_ELF_H" 

redefined

include/asm/elf.h:2:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:188: error: conflicting types for 

'elf_fpregset_t'

include/asm/elf.h:38: error: previous declaration of 'elf_fpregset_t' 

was here

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:251:1: warning: "ELF_EXEC_PAGESIZE" 

redefined

include/asm/elf.h:83:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:253:1: warning: "ELF_PLATFORM" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:141:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:254:1: warning: "SET_PERSONALITY" 

redefined

include/asm/elf.h:145:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.c:285:1: warning: "ELF_PLAT_INIT" redefined

include/asm/elf.h:63:1: warning: this is the location of the previous 

definition

make[1]: *** [arch/x86_64/ia32/ia32_binfmt.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/x86_64/ia32] Error 2

```

----------

